# murano 2006



## jerytime06 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have a murano 2006, bought it to a mechanic because the alternator after i got it back i noticed, the battery and brake sign are on, and also It feels a blow in the first speed changes. what it can be?:crying:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The battery and brake light being on are an indication of a charging system issue. The charging system voltage should be confirmed. It could be a bad, replacement alternator, which is not unheard of with aftermarket replacements. Assuming the shop is reputable and guarantees their work, I would take the vehicle back to them.


----------

